# Chronic watery diarrhea with undigested food



## suomiilapp (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi- I'm on my third week of diarrhea- food is going straight through me- and it isn't just high fiber foods like broccoli and such. (although they are present and accounted for.)
I noticed today something rather alarming in the toilet- and yes, I apologize in advance for describing this to you- but I was concerned with what looked like bloody bits of tissue (not paper tissue, but human tissue) and so I had to make sure...
As it turns out, my gastric "turnaround" time is so fast now that I'm evacuating WATERMELON and not even absorbing the liquid from it.  I am obviously very concerned about dehydration at this point- I've been taking in as many liquids as possible, but with chronic diarrhea, it's been nigh impossible- and my Crohn's is the type that is usually constipation, so I'm REALLY not used to this...
Any suggestions? Is this cause for alarm any more than 3 weeks of diarrhea is? I was just concerned that I couldn't even absorb watermelon, because it is 99% liquid, so I was wondering if maybe I should go get an IV infusion of liquids...
Anyhow, just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jan 6, 2013)

Three weeks of diarrheah would alarm me, and I would contact the doctor. BUT that said, my 11 year old daughter has Ulcerative Colitis and watermelon is one thing that ALWAYS comes out looking like its not digested. Too much watermelon has landed her in emerg with horrible pain on more than one occasion before we realized what it was. Now I limit her to eating very small amounts. But, it always comes out in her stool and she usually gets diarrheah after eating it. 
Good luck, I hope you feel better soon. 3 weeks of diarrheah is awful


----------



## suomiilapp (Jan 6, 2013)

That was very specific, and I really really appreciate it. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Devynnsmom (Jan 6, 2013)

You're welcome. I remember how freaked out I was when I first saw it. I actually thought it was tissue and almost passed out. (((hugs)))


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be alarmed by 3 weeks. I have had full watery diarrhea with pieces for months. I have lost so much weight at this point and don't absorb anything. Just make sure to keep hydrated with water and coconut water. Have bananas for potassium.


----------



## CantRemember (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd see the doc since your "usual" is the opposite.  Might be time for a change in treatment?

Have you tried nutritional shakes like Boost, Ensure, Orgain?


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Jan 6, 2013)

Make sure your GI is aware of this long period of diarrhea. 

In the meantime, you should look into drinks that offer nutrition like Ensure, Boost and the others mentioned above. Try to drink smoothies with bananas and juice fruits and veggies if you care to try. Your body may absorb more nutrients if they come in liquid form since solids aren't staying in you long enough to digest anything. Gatorade is also a good thing to drink to make sure you have enough electrolytes. Diarrhea can deplete electrolytes.

Another thing you could try is the BRAT diet to see if it helps any with bulking up your stool even a tiny bit (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast). 

It might also be nice to give your poor bum a little rest and relaxation by taking a sitz bath (won't help with diarrhea, but will help soothe any discomfort down there).

Sorry you have to deal with this. Constant diarrhea is no fun. I hope things turn around for you soon.


----------



## Usher (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi!

I've been passing undigested food as well. I've been lately diagnosed with Crohn's disease, gastritis, GERD and anal fissures.

Did you find a cause for it? I passed dark green stool with undigested food for a week and now it's yellow with undigested food. I suspect it is because of gastritis. But, at the same time Crohnies pass undigested food as well.


----------



## shamrock15 (Nov 24, 2013)

Try substituting ice chips for water or other fluids right now. You can actually drink too much, and it will lead to flushing from your bowels. Some of the foods that crohns chicago has mentioned work really well - I used banana bread for a long time. Potatoes, especially mashed work really well for me as well. Apples I find give a little more gas. Don't cut out fluids entirely, but you probably can really reduce the quantity. I learned this one the hard way after an ostomy and subsequent reversal, and I still need to pay a lot of attention to my fluids. If I go over 1.5l a day in actual liquid volume, I pay for it. If I have a couple glasses of fluids in a short time, it also leads to flushing. Keep us posted.


----------



## gingerbr (Nov 24, 2013)

I have had Crohns for 20 years, everytime that I am in a flare, I have diarrhea that contains undigested food.  It still amazes me how I can chew something completely but it comes out looking like I ate it whole!  I think alot of it has to do with the location of your Crohns (i.e. small or large intestine).  However, if this symptom is something new for you then its probably best that you check with your doctor.  Crohns patients all have differant situations.


----------

